# JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox



## Major85 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo ! Suche ein vernünftiges Funk-Pieper-Set...

Wer kann was zu den neuen JRC Radar berichten ?

Preis/Leistung hört sich gut an....Und die sollen 100% Wasserdicht sein....

Wer ist Pro/Contra Fox oder Delkim...

Mich interessieren:

FOX RX / NXR

Delkim TXI

Bitte nur Leute die welche haben / hatten...

Danke ! :vik:


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ich fische die Delkim Txi Plus und bin sehr zufrieden
zu den jrc kann ich sagen das die warscheinlich nicht zu 100% wasserdicht sind, da die auch eine Buchse für illuminated Hanger/Swinger haben


----------



## Major85 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ah okay...Ja illum. Swingeranschluß finde ich schon gut....


----------



## rainerle (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> Ich fische die Delkim Txi Plus und bin sehr zufrieden
> zu den jrc kann ich sagen das die warscheinlich nicht zu 100% wasserdicht sind, da die auch eine Buchse für illuminated Hanger/Swinger haben



sowie die Delk's auch (Anschluss für externe Lichtorgeln) + bescheidenes Batteriefach. 

Bezüglich der Delkims ist noch zu sagen, dass es wohl eine Serie gab / gibt, die nicht optimal bei der Funkreichweite war (ich sprech hier nicht davon, dass die bekannten 500m nicht erreicht wurden sondern davon, das teilweise schon nach 15-20 m Schluss war (Mulde, Gebüsch etc.).

Fox kann ich nix sagen, da ich die noch nicht gefischt habe (genauso wie die JRC - da weiß ich lediglich, dass die ebenfalls in Osteuropa unter einem anderen Namen vertrieben werden - der Preis ist annähernd gleich hoch wie hier bei uns).


----------



## Schuppenträger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Also ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit das Set von JRC. Zwar das Solar-Set aber das tut mal nichts zur Sache.

Verarbeitet sind die Teile wirklich sehr gut und auch die Funkreichweite ist echt klasse... 300 Meter waren gar kein Problem. Auch das ich keine Batterien mehr brauche ist klasse.

Das einzige was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde ist die Befestigung, sprich die Schraube. Ich glaube dass das Messing ist, eine Edelstahlschraube hätte es schon sein dürfen  

Aber im gesamten würde ich die Teile weiterempfehlen, wobei ich die Geräte von Fox und Delkim mit Sicherheit auch gut sind


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Major85 schrieb:


> Ah okay...Ja illum. Swingeranschluß finde ich schon gut....



Das haben ja alle drei 
aber wenn piper son ding haben kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass die 100% asserdicht sind
wie z.B. ATTS


----------



## ObiWahn81 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> (...) wenn piper son ding haben kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass die 100% asserdicht sind
> (...)


Nabend,

warum nicht?

Nur weil eine Kontaktierung zur externen Spannungsversorgung eingesetzt ist?! 
Solange diese sorgfältig gekappselt ist und der Ausgang den möglichen Strom limitiert, passiert da nicht viel, außer das die Batterien eher nachlassen.

Grüße

Edith meint: Abgesehen davon ist "Wasserdicht" auch gar nicht wirklich notwendig. Solange die Platine brauchbar versiegelt und somit "Wasserressistent" ist, kann das Gehäuse mit der Flüssigkeit kontaminiert sein wie es will ohne das es zu Ausfällen kommt.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Wasserresistent ist nahe zu jeder Piper
aber wasserdicht eben nicht
wasserdicht ist für mich soetwas wie die ATTS bissanzeiger die kann man stundenlang ins wasserlegen ohne dass etwas passiert
anders ist das bei solchen pipern die eine Buchse für z.B. illu swinger haben dort ist nie zu 100% gewährleistet, dass sie ganz wasserdicht ist
klar sie halten auch mal einen kurzen Tauchgang aus (z.B. wenn der piper mal ausversehen ins wasser fällt)
aber man kann sie eben nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum ins wasser legen und dann davon ausgehen, dass sie noch voll funktionstüchtig sind


----------



## Major85 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Vielleicht hätte ich lieber 100% Wetterfest schreiben sollen...


----------



## Brot (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> aber man kann sie eben nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum ins wasser legen und dann davon ausgehen, dass sie noch voll funktionstüchtig sind



Hi,
hmm ja gut, aber ich glaube kaum, dass hier jemand mit seinen Ruten Unterwasser fischt, mir zumindest reicht es, dass meine Montage unter Wasser ist  oder ist das eine neue Art des "Englischen Aufbaues"?|kopfkrat

Grüße


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Habe meine Pieper alle damit behandelt,obwohl sie versiegelt gewesen sind,aber ich wollte sicher gehen das alles dicht ist.

Seitdem kann es ruhig Dauerregnen.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/886407/CRC-Kontakt-Chemie-207506091201-URETHAN-71-200-ml




|wavey:


----------



## White Carp (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ich besitze selber das 3 er Set der JRC Radar. Ich kann nur sagen, dass  es mit den Delkims zusammen die besten Bissanzeiger momentan auf dem  Markt sind. Die Radar bieten alles was man überhaupt benötigt und noch  sogar viel mehr. Sie sind extrem zuverlässig, haben eine 1:1  Übertragungsrate und sogar eine Optische Fallbbissanzeige integriert.  Man kann beleuchtete Swinger anschließen und viele weitere Sachen  einstellen. 
Was ich auch sagen kann das die Radar eine sehr große Reichweite haben. 
Ich habe auch schon ein Reichweiten Test gemacht und kam auf knappe 
600m. 

Die  gesamte Qualität stimmt und auch der Preis (von den normalen Radar) ist  nicht mit dem der Delkims zu vergleichen. Auch bei starken Regen hat es  den Bissanzeigern nichts ausgemacht. Das einzige was man vielleicht  bemängeln könnte, wenn man sehr pingelig ist, ist das der Bissanzeiger  selbst nicht sehr laut ist.


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

@ White Carp das hört sich super an. Ich bin ja auch am überlegen ob ich mir die JRC Radar ( Solar) kaufe oder die Delkims.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Minenspürhund schrieb:


> @ White Carp das hört sich super an. Ich bin ja auch am überlegen ob ich mir die JRC Radar ( Solar) kaufe oder die Delkims.


Das würde ich davon abhängig machen, wie lange die Bissanzeiger deiner Meinung nach halten sollen.
Wenn es für dich okay ist, dass dein Bissanzeigerset möglicherweise schon nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr vernünftig läuft und du sowieso wieder was aktuelleres willst, dann kauf die JRC, wenn du aber ein Funkbissanzeigerset willst, dass auch 10 Jahre und länger hält, dann kauf die Delkims.

Für mich steht fest, dass der Lithium- Ionen Akku kombiniert mit dem Solarpanel , die Schwachstelle der JRCs ist, so toll die Vorstellung auch sein mag, dass man keine Batterien mehr benötigt.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Was auch ein Vorteil von den JRC ist (naja Vorteil #c... wie mans nimmt) dass man einen Bewegungssensor auf die funke Programieren kann  (wenn man zu viel Geld hat und sich nicht mit der billigen Baumarkt variante helfen will)


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



gründler schrieb:


> Habe meine Pieper alle damit behandelt,obwohl sie versiegelt gewesen sind,aber ich wollte sicher gehen das alles dicht ist.
> 
> Seitdem kann es ruhig Dauerregnen.
> 
> ...



Wie hast du deine Bissanzeiger damit behandelt? Einfach grosszügig rauf, oder muss man was abkleben?


----------



## White Carp (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das würde ich davon abhängig machen, wie lange die Bissanzeiger deiner Meinung nach halten sollen.
> Wenn es für dich okay ist, dass dein Bissanzeigerset möglicherweise schon nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr vernünftig läuft und du sowieso wieder was aktuelleres willst, dann kauf die JRC, wenn du aber ein Funkbissanzeigerset willst, dass auch 10 Jahre und länger hält, dann kauf die Delkims.
> 
> Für mich steht fest, dass der Lithium- Ionen Akku kombiniert mit dem Solarpanel , die Schwachstelle der JRCs ist, so toll die Vorstellung auch sein mag, dass man keine Batterien mehr benötigt.





Im prinzip hast du schon recht, jedoch kannst du es selber ja auch nicht wissen wie lange die Radar halten, da sie nämlich erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit auf dem Markt sind. Bis jetzt haben die Radar keinerlei Anzeichen gemacht, dass sie in den nächsten Jahren den Geist aufgeben würden, deshalb würde ich noch keine weiteren Behauptungen schreiben, bei denen man noch gar nicht weiß, ob sie so überhaupt stimmen. 

Zudem haben wir (oder ich) vorhin von den normalen Radar gesprochen. Wenn man dann bedenkt oder von ausgeht das die Delkims 10 Jahre halten würden und die Radar nur 5 wäre es trotzdem rentabel, da man sich von dem Geld was die Delkims kosten auch gleich 3 mal die Radar holen kann. Dann kommt man insgesamt auf 15 Jahre, die man die Radar zu Verfügung hat.  Dass ein Solarpanel immer eine Schwachstelle ist mag sein, das würde ich auch so festhalten.  Zudem sind diese auch zu teuer. 

Ist nichts gegen dich. Ich wollte das nur noch mal so festhalten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



White Carp schrieb:


> Im prinzip hast du schon recht, jedoch kannst du es selber ja auch nicht wissen wie lange die Radar halten, da sie nämlich erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit auf dem Markt sind. Bis jetzt haben die Radar keinerlei Anzeichen gemacht, dass sie in den nächsten Jahren den Geist aufgeben würden, deshalb würde ich noch keine weiteren Behauptungen schreiben, bei denen man noch gar nicht weiß, ob sie so überhaupt stimmen.
> 
> Zudem haben wir (oder ich) vorhin von den normalen Radar gesprochen. Wenn man dann bedenkt oder von ausgeht das die Delkims 10 Jahre halten würden und die Radar nur 5 wäre es trotzdem rentabel, da man sich von dem Geld was die Delkims kosten auch gleich 3 mal die Radar holen kann. Dann kommt man insgesamt auf 15 Jahre, die man die Radar zu Verfügung hat.  Dass ein Solarpanel immer eine Schwachstelle ist mag sein, das würde ich auch so festhalten.  Zudem sind diese auch zu teuer.
> 
> Ist nichts gegen dich. Ich wollte das nur noch mal so festhalten.


Diese Prognose stelle ich, weil ich ohne das Produkt im Detail zu kennen, etwas weiß, was einem Totschlagargument gleich kommt. Ich rede vom Lithium- Ionen Akku, jener Energiespender, dem man nachsagt, keinen Memoryeffekt zu haben.
Das Problem besteht darin, dass dieser Akkutyp, wie auch der Lithium- Polymerakku zwar keinen Memoryeffekt haben, sich dafür aber mit jedem Lade- und Entladezyklus chemisch selbst zerrsetzen und somit auch an Kapazität einbüßen.
Das Problem hat zwar einen anderen Namen, aber das Ergebnis(Kapazitätseinbuße) ist das Gleiche, wie beim berühmten Memoryeffekt eines NICD- oder NIMH- Akku.
Verstärkt wird der Effekt, durch das selten dämliche Solarpanel, das permanent lädt, unabhängig vom Energiebedarf und Ladezustand des Akkus(zusätzlich lebensverringernd).
Akkus sind und bleiben zwar umweltfreundlich, aber mehr auch nicht. Eine Alkalinebatterie bleibt in Sachen Leistung übrlegen und ist durch die Austauschbarkeit, Garant für ein langes Leben des Produkts.
Wer kennt nicht Handy oder Akkuschrauber, die bloß wegen dem kaputten Akku auf dem Schrott landen, weil die Neuanschaffung eines Akku nicht lohnt?#c


----------



## White Carp (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Diese Prognose stelle ich, weil ich ohne das Produkt im Detail zu kennen, etwas weiß, was einem Totschlagargument gleich kommt. Ich rede vom Lithium- Ionen Akku, jener Energiespender, dem man nachsagt, keinen Memoryeffekt zu haben.
> Das Problem besteht darin, dass dieser Akkutyp, wie auch der Lithium- Polymerakku zwar keinen Memoryeffekt haben, sich dafür aber mit jedem Lade- und Entladezyklus chemisch selbst zerrsetzen und somit auch an Kapazität einbüßen.
> Das Problem hat zwar einen anderen Namen, aber das Ergebnis(Kapazitätseinbuße) ist das Gleiche, wie beim berühmten Memoryeffekt eines NICD- oder NIMH- Akku.
> Verstärkt wird der Effekt, durch das selten dämliche Solarpanel, das permanent lädt, unabhängig vom Energiebedarf und Ladezustand des Akkus(zusätzlich lebensverringernd).
> ...




Deswegen würde ich auch nur einen normalen Radar ohne Solarpanel kaufen.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

für ein 3+1 set delkims kriste 2 3+1 sets jrc
also eine günstige allternative
aber zur hatbarkeit der piper kann man natürlich jetzt noch nicht viel sagen
aber bei pleglichem umgang mit Delkims halten die auf jedem fall lange
auch wohl man 20 jahre
aber das natürlich nur wenn man wirklich pfleglich mit den teilen umgeht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ich für meinen Teil habe ganz klar die Meise, dass ich versuche Geräte zu meiden, die über einen herstellerspezifischen Akku betrieben werden.
Egal ob NiCD-, NiMH-,Li- Ionen- oder LiPo- Akku, das ist alles schei$e, wenn nicht im Format Mignon LR6(AA), CR 123A, LR03 (AAA) oder 9 Volt Block, so dass ich sie durch eine Alkaline- Batterie ersetzen kann.
Die ersten beiden Akkutypen haben den blöden Memoryeffekt, die beiden letzt genannten, zersetzen sich chemisch von selbst, mit jedem Lade- Entladezyklus. Bei einem alten unmodernen Handy stört das wenig, bei einmal in 4 Tagen laden hält der Akku auch mal 4 Jahre, bei 'nem oft genutzen Akkuschrauber ist schon nach einem Jahr Sense. 
Schade wenn man dann das Gerät schon wegschmeißen darf, weil der blöde Akku am Sack ist oder den teuren Ersatzakku beim Hersteller nachordern darf, der preislich nahe am Neugerät liegt und nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren gar nicht mehr erhältlich ist.
Nee danke, das nervt mich schon beim Akkuschrauber, bei Digicam und Co.
Am Besten bleibt für mich der Betrieb über Mignon oder 9 Volt- Block, davon dann die Energizer Ultimate Lithium- Variante(Alkaline) rein und für Jahre ist Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Bissanzeiger damit behandelt? Einfach grosszügig rauf, oder muss man was abkleben?


 

Moin

Aufgeschraubt und alles vorsichtig "zerlegt",dann oben die Bißerkennung Rädchen/Keramik/Lichtschranke..etc. abkleben.Nun die ganze Platine einsprühen,die Kabel und alles was da so einzusprühen geht(alles was mit der Elektronik zutun hat),meine Öffnung vom Lautsprecher hab ich von innen mit einer dünnen Folie (Laminierfolie) zugemacht und auch mit dem Lack versiegelt (Folie hält durch Lack fest).Das piepen kommt trotzdem draussen an.

Weil der Lautsprecherschacht/schlitze bei Nebel Regen.....meistens eine Schwachstelle darstellen kann,hab ich die Folie von innen eingeklebt und mit dem genannten Lack versiegelt. 


lg#h


----------



## White Carp (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Aufgeschraubt und alles vorsichtig "zerlegt",dann oben die Bißerkennung Rädchen/Keramik/Lichtschranke..etc. abkleben.Nun die ganze Platine einsprühen,die Kabel und alles was da so einzusprühen geht(alles was mit der Elektronik zutun hat),meine Öffnung vom Lautsprecher hab ich von innen mit einer dünnen Folie (Laminierfolie) zugemacht und auch mit dem Lack versiegelt (Folie hält durch Lack fest).Das piepen kommt trotzdem draussen an.
> 
> ...





Man muss nur bedenken, dass der Bissanzeiger so seine Garantie verliert, sobald man an ihm herumschraubt.


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*



White Carp schrieb:


> Man muss nur bedenken, dass der Bissanzeiger so seine Garantie verliert, sobald man an ihm herumschraubt.


 

Das ist richtig,hab ich auch erst nach dem Garantie ende getan.


|wavey:


----------



## White Carp (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

@ Gründler

Ok. Dann kann man so etwas ja machen. Vorher würde ich mir das dann doch genauer überlegen... |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ok danke dir Gründler!

Dann lass ich das lieber, bin nicht so der Schraubertyp...


----------



## Major85 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Mal zurück zum Thema des Threads...:q


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ich bin ja auch noch auf der suche und habe mir mal ne Liste gemacht entweder JRC oder Delkim.
Wenn ich jetzt das Delkim Set kaufe plus das ander wie z.b 2 mal Hanger und die Gewichte dazu und und und komm ich so auf ungefähr hochgerechnet ( kann ja auch günstiger sein) auf 823 bezahlen

Wenn ich mir aber jetzt die Delkim einzeln kaufe sprich 2 Bissanzeiger ( würde für mich ausreichen da ja man fast nur mit zwei Ruten angeln darf) plus den Funk dazu und das andere zeug wiz.b Hanger und gewichte und und und würde ich so 690 bezahlen

KAufe ich mir das Set von JRC +den Bewegungsmelder+ Swinger z.b die Illum von Fox komme ich so auf 468 euro.

Das problem sehe ich darin das JRC es noch nicht so lange gibt sprich von den Bissanzeigern und Delkim schon sehr lange auf dem MARKT ist.  Ich Persönlich weis es wirklich noch net was ich kaufen werde aber einer von den wird es bestimmt sein. ( da ich damals schon IMMER Delkim haben wollte tendiere ich noch zu Delkim kann sich noch ändern)


----------



## Schuppenträger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit Carp Sounder? :q
Habe 2 Kollegen die das ROC XRS Funkset haben und die sind damit sowas von zufrieden... der Preis ist allerdings auch nicht ohne


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Sieht auch ganz gut aus


----------



## White Carp (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Die Carpsounder sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht! 
Bis jetzt hab ich schon viel Gutes gehört. Das kann man sich auch mal überlegen, ob man sich eventuell sogar diese holt.


----------



## ein Angler (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Hi
Carpsounder bringt demnächst eine komplette Buzzerbar raus wo alles integriert ist. Sie soll auch erschwinglich sein.
Aber nichts desto trotz meine Bestellten heißen Daiwa ib-one. Mal sehen sie sollen ja auch sehr gut sein und als 2er Set auch erhältlich. Batterien sollen alle wechselbar sein auch der accu.
Andreas


----------



## White Carp (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: JRC Radar vs Delkim vs Fox*

Ich denke zwar dass die Daiwa nicht schlecht sind, und trotzdem sind sie auch relativ neu sodass es auch nicht viele gibt die sich auf diesen Bissanzeiger eingelassen haben. Ich finde, dass er halt einfach nur etwas ungewöhnlich aussieht.


----------

